# Newby in AZ interested in rollers



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

I am new to the board and live in Gilbert AZ. Anyone know of any pigeon shows coming up. Are there any Phoenix area members here? I would like to show my girls some pigeons as I used to raise rollers years ago in Iowa as a kid


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. I might do a search of Pigeon clubs in your area and perhaps contact a few of them...they'd probably be up on the happenings in your area.

Are you thinking of starting a loft ?


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm in San Tan Vly but I don't have any rollers. Have Iraqi tumblers, Archangels, & Starlings.ou might want to check with the Arizona Pigeon Club for people with rollers in the area. I'm not that far from Gilbert.

Joe C.


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks much for your advice. I am not set on rollers--in fact several folks on this board said rollers may not be the best breed in the metro area of Phx (Gilbert). I am open to suggestions on different breeds --really looking to get 4 birds max at this point. My kids are 4 and 7 and I think would enjoy this hobby. PErhaps we could come down and see your birds sometime --what are your cross streets in San Tan Valley--that is over by Queen Creek right? Is it close to Schnepf Farms?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

@ ddun70, I know someone in Pearce Arizona that is selling rollers. His name is Steve Karr, phone # is 928-899-0808


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

ddun70 said:


> Thanks much for your advice. I am not set on rollers--in fact several folks on this board said rollers may not be the best breed in the metro area of Phx (Gilbert). I am open to suggestions on different breeds --really looking to get 4 birds max at this point. My kids are 4 and 7 and I think would enjoy this hobby. PErhaps we could come down and see your birds sometime --what are your cross streets in San Tan Valley--that is over by Queen Creek right? Is it close to Schnepf Farms?


What reasons were given as to why rollers might not be good in Gilbert? Just curious. Some of the best and biggest roller lofts are found in Chicago and New York City so I'm hoping being a metro area is not the reason. Do you have a hawk problem there?


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not far from Schnepf's Farm. My cross streets are Hunt Hwy and Copper Mine Rd. Give me a PM and I'll give you my number and we can get together here.

Joe C


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

I was told hawks were ther reason. We do have a lot of hawks in AZ and I was told from someone on this board that all his friends in Phoenix city proper are having hawk problems with rollers--so your hunch was correct. Thanks for insight!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

ddun70 said:


> Thanks much for your advice. I am not set on rollers--in fact several folks on this board said rollers may not be the best breed in the metro area of Phx (Gilbert). I am open to suggestions on different breeds --really looking to get 4 birds max at this point. My kids are 4 and 7 and I think would enjoy this hobby. PErhaps we could come down and see your birds sometime --what are your cross streets in San Tan Valley--that is over by Queen Creek right? Is it close to Schnepf Farms?


Have you been looking at fancy pigeons on the web or YouTube. It's really hard to offer you a breed. Some people like big pigeons like Modena or rungs and some like small ones like owls or figuritas. Some like birds with big feathers around the neck and face like old dutch capuchine. You only want 4 birds? You don't want to breed from them? Let them out to eat seed on the ground?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

ddun70 said:


> I was told hawks were ther reason. We do have a lot of hawks in AZ and I was told from someone on this board that all his friends in Phoenix city proper are having hawk problems with rollers--so your hunch was correct. Thanks for insight!


Hawks are definitely a consideration. Especially with only 4 birds to fly. There are many other breeds to consider, as mentioned.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

ddun70 said:


> I am new to the board and live in Gilbert AZ. Anyone know of any pigeon shows coming up. Are there any Phoenix area members here? *I would like to show my girls some pigeons *as I used to raise rollers years ago in Iowa as a kid


Hi there,
Please check your private messages.
My husband and I would be very happy to have you and your girls over to see our little white feathered flock. 
We live near Baseline and Dobson, not far from you.
My email address is: [email protected]

Cindy


----------

